# Ce qu'on appelle



## Des Grieux

Sono ancora qui, per un ultimo (per ora) terzo dubbio. L'espressione è «_je__ suis aussi *ce qu'on appelle* un delicat_»: potrei renderla come «_sono quello/colui che si chiama/chiamerebbe o definisce/definirebbe un delicato_»? Oppure? Grazie ancora...


----------



## matoupaschat

"*Ce* qu'on appelle" significa *ciò* che si chiama, viene chiamato/definito, anche "quel(lo)", ma non "colui". Si parla della qualità che definisce una persona, non della persona stessa.


----------



## Des Grieux

Ho capito. Un'espressione, comunque, un po' bruttina. Merci!


----------



## simenon

Direi che l'equivalente italiano sia "quel che si dice". Anche "delicato" non mi convince. Senza contesto non so indovinare, ma tieni presente che "délicat" ha anche altri significati. Per esempio "schizzinoso".


----------



## stellamy

Sono anche, come si suol dire, un ( premuroso ) Ca peut aller??


----------



## matoupaschat

stellamy said:


> Sono anche, come si suol dire, un ( premuroso  ) Ca peut aller??


Ciao Stellamy,
Mi dispiace, ma "délicat" come usato qui significa "difficile da contentare, suscettibile, schizzinoso". Il resto della frase va benissimo


----------



## stellamy

Grazie mille!!!
Tanti saluti dall'Italia


----------

